# KRUD Cleaner the new goof off



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I was getting out of my van . I already had my hands full . I was on my way to pre prime a Door . I Drop a new can of 123 primer deep tinted to grey on my client's clean driveway . The panic , the anger grew .I took out , 2 wet rags and made a dam to provent any further spread of this dark spot .I took out my handy 12 inch mudd knife and old paint brush and tried to save as much as a could without messing up my paint . krudd cleaner I thought it's work for'' jp'' why not me. Sprayed it , damp it, spray it , damp it , I diid this a couple of times and it was gone . I thought for sure I was going to have to power was again . Krud cleaner 
is My new goof off .
thanks Paint talk you guys are the best . :notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

KrudKutter.

been using it since 2004.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My experience with Krud Cutter is it sucks as does Goof off.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love it! All the guys carry it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I actually researched buying it in a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I prep all my ext with KK when we wash. Love it. I've see that it has many uses at different strengths. I use about a 1:10 on washes. I'm sure full juice would be a good oh shat cleaner. Sometimes at lowes they run a buy one get one special and I load up. PressurePro- what did you find on a drum? Price? What's your thoughts on it as a cleaner, I know you know your washing and solutions.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Like it a lot, at full strength it cleans dried caulk. I use it to degrease surfaces, its nice to have 1 cleaner, instead of the random bleach water sprayer and little dish soap container etc... :thumbup:
It does have its limits though.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Found some stuff at Blowes called "lift off", picked it up one day been in the "tub" ever since


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Love the stuff. I always have a gallon handy and I keep a small wet/dry vac just in case a spill were to happen like you had. Suck up the paint and KK it. Worry about cleaning equipment later. Glad that worked for you. :thumbsup: phew!

I always thought, should a paint spill happen on a HO's house that is how I would likely handle cleaning it up.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Andyman said:


> I prep all my ext with KK when we wash. Love it. I've see that it has many uses at different strengths. I use about a 1:10 on washes. I'm sure full juice would be a good oh shat cleaner. Sometimes at lowes they run a buy one get one special and I load up. PressurePro- what did you find on a drum? Price? What's your thoughts on it as a cleaner, I know you know your washing and solutions.


Expensive.. about $900 plus freight. We use it for cleaning up stains and sealers on siding or masonry.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

been diddling around with OOPS waterbase lately, smells like denatured alcohol which will damage surfaces.
KK smells like 409, which is how I sell it as a great everyday cleaner to my clients.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

KrudKutter Gloss Off is another amazing product I use.
I was a PASO guy for a long time, but WOW the smell is rough. The KK GO again is sudsy and reminds me of 409.
Knocks any sheen to a dull finish in seconds, I will use medium sponges and wipe down with the GO.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> KrudKutter Gloss Off is another amazing product I use.
> I was a PASO guy for a long time, but WOW the smell is rough. The KK GO again is sudsy and reminds me of 409.
> Knocks any sheen to a dull finish in seconds, I will use medium sponges and wipe down with the GO.


 I've used the Gloss Off as well, Seems to do the job and is a lot more friendly than the Will Bond or Dull 'n Bond solvent based products.


----------

